# Vet fee's etc for disabled people (help please)



## greekenigma (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi basically a while back i bought a staffy for my younger brother
but hes now become mine at the moment
i try my best for him, but as i have a disability it very hard
hes very fusy with food etc (although i do feed him milies wolfheart, although i have to mix some can food with it or he wont eat it:angry

anyway story short
he had very very bad skin a month ago and it cost me over £150 just to be told a allergy to something and for tabs

well i heard that if you have a disability or claim housing benefit your entitled to a very big reduction with vets etc
and can even have them snipped for free
(i was told this by 2 women when i was in morrisons)
is this true as im very very tight for money
and am trying my best for him as hes a wonderful staffy
but financially is very stressful
thank you
ps if ive posted in wrong section would a mod kindly correct this
thank you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

greekenigma said:


> Hi basically a while back i bought a staffy for my younger brother
> but hes now become mine at the moment
> i try my best for him, but as i have a disability it very hard
> hes very fusy with food etc (although i do feed him milies wolfheart, although i have to mix some can food with it or he wont eat it:angry
> ...


The following should help to check your eligibility

https://www.pdsa.org.uk/pdsa-vet-care/eligibility

Blue Cross - Veterinary services

Vet care - Low cost RSPCA vet care - Neutering, vaccinations


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I believe the PDSA run a scheme to provide low-cost veterinary care for people who receive certain benefits - https://www.pdsa.org.uk/pdsa-vet-care/eligibility


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Blue Cross - Veterinary services

You have to be near a center


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Assume you are in the UK? You may be able to take the dog to the PDSA - you need to be in receipt of council tax / housing benefit. They will be listed in the phone book. 
Re the cost - if this is atopic dermatitis, you can try finding what food he doesn`t react to, and keep him on it. I would feed the dog chicken only, then add rice. If he remains well, you know those are two foods he can tolerate. The problem with processed food is that it contains so many ingredients. Maybe research raw feeding? 
Some areas currently have a Staffy Neutering programme. Phone your local RSPCA branch and ask? (not the National one)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just wondered if these people may be of any help to you at some point
Pet Care Network: Animal care services for people with disabilities and social needs in Edinburgh & Lothians

I've no experience of them so you'd have to be careful


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just remembered the celia Hammond vet clinics too, but they are London based East and South East. So may be of no use, but if it is your area then eligibility details are further down.

Vet Clinic FAQ's - Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Just wondered if these people may be of any help to you at some point
> Pet Care Network: Animal care services for people with disabilities and social needs in Edinburgh & Lothians
> 
> I've no experience of them so you'd have to be careful


I think it's restricted to those areas only?

Thanks for the link - I have never heard of them but will be getting in touch to find out more

I remember the days when I had no transport & Smudge (CKD so frequent trips to the vet) and how difficult it could be so would def be interested in being on their list for transport to / from vets


----------



## greekenigma (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi all
thanks for all the replys
i used to be in london but know live in Bracknell (Berkshire)
are any of these around me as ive heard you only get the help if your in london
for some reason (sounds odd?)
unfortuatly ive come over with a massive migrane
so ill look on the links you have all shown tomorrow
thanks everyone 
i hope i find something tomorrow
im a lil fed up because ive had axel a year
and if i knew this when i first got him i could of saved alot of money
anyway will look tomorrow
thanks
please anybody else post something if not listed


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

You should be able to find if there is a PDSA near you on the link.

Find your nearest PDSA PetAid Hospital

Same with RSPCA on here

In your area - - rspca.org.uk


----------



## greekenigma (Jul 5, 2013)

1 thing i dnt understand is
lets say i was elligable for all of them
who would be the best one to go for (would give me most savings etc)
soz i know it sounds silly im just a lil confused


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

greekenigma said:


> 1 thing i dnt understand is
> lets say i was elligable for all of them
> who would be the best one to go for (would give me most savings etc)
> soz i know it sounds silly im just a lil confused


I think they all work in the same way - ie, vet care is free, but you must give a donation every time.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you also making sure he doesn't get fed any treats with grains in or that the can doesn't have grain in?


----------



## greekenigma (Jul 5, 2013)

please someone help
my disability makes it very hard to concentrate most days (im trying very hard to beat it beleive me)

ill give you my post code (well one near to me)

and could someone please look on the ites to see if theirs anything near ish for me (or within 10 miles if poss as mum could help i guess if need be)

i know it sounds rude but ive been very very bad this year with my illness

post code is RG12 9SE

if not i will try my hardest to ring around and look on the net tomorrow
as i must go 4 now as feeling very bad
thanks
bye for now


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Eligibility for PDSA help depends on your postcode as well as being on benefits. When I was on housing and council tax benefits, I was refused because I lived in a postcode where most people were well off. 

Good luck.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

greekenigma said:


> please someone help
> my disability makes it very hard to concentrate most days (im trying very hard to beat it beleive me)
> 
> ill give you my post code (well one near to me)
> ...


They all seem to be aimed at people on means tested benefits or low incomes. Worth a call to see if you qualify.

RSPCA 
Financial - - rspca.org.uk

Blue Cross Blue Cross - Veterinary services

Dogs Trust Dogs Trust - Search Results

Can your own vet offer a payment plan, would that help?


----------



## astra (Sep 27, 2010)

I can tell you how the RSPCA in Cambridge works as I take my Mums dog there on her behalf.

Each time you visit you have to take proof of benefits, in Mums case for example pension credits. The cost of the consultation is £15 for the first visit, but if you go again within 3 weeks then the cost is £6. 

Any medication is extra, although the vet has given me the prescriptions, at no extra charge so that I can order online. Blood tests, skin scrapes, operations etc: are charged extra, but they do work out cheaper than a private vet. 

My Mums dog is suffering from allergies of some sort, and we are along way off, getting to the bottom of his problems. I've been back and forward on a monthly, fortnightly basis since the new year to the clinic. But the vets and trainee vets from the Queens College are fantastic.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi hope your migraine has eased, I get really bad ones too so I know how painful they are. I'm also disabled but because I don't live in a PDSA area we don't get any help at all. We just got insured, it's only cheap but good value.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't help with any information, you're a long way from me.

I just wanted to say well done to you for taking this dog and doing your best for him.

So many unwanted Staffies in rescue ....... it's heartbreaking. At least he has someone who cares about him.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm on my mobile so cannot check for centres close to you but can say that RSPCA and PDSA require you to be in receipt of either/and housing benefit or council tax benefit. The RSPCA charge a percentage of any treatment (not sure what their policy is on neutering or vaccinations though) the PDSA just ask for a donation for treatment and have set prices for neutering and vaccinations (still cheaper than standard vets) they basically give you a receipt with what treatment would cost and let you decide. 

I think many take the pee because they were mighty surprised when i donated £40. I'm registered with both as they have limits on the amount of pets and I'm kind of a soft touch for a stray cat. I prefer to use my vets when i can afford to instead of burdening the charities but being disabled myself its often impossible.


----------

